# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Modal form

## greatchap

Hello,

I am using VS 2010 to create a simple Silverlight 4 application. When I show a form then the control moves to the next line. How do I code so that only after the form closes I can move on. Something like what we do in vb.net (form1.showdialog ...after form closes I get control). 

Thanks,

GR

----------


## MattP

Silverlight 3+ comes with the ChildWindow control that you can use to make Modal Dialogs / Modal Forms.

Here's are a couple of links that came up on a quick Googling:

http://silverlighttoys.com/Tutorials.aspx?tutorial=2

http://blog.roboblob.com/2010/01/19/...silverlight-4/

The 2nd approach assumes you'll be using the MVVM pattern.

----------


## greatchap

Thanks a lot for your help.  :Thumb:

----------

